# Chen Style Taijiquan



## Xue Sheng (Aug 18, 2006)

Just a sample

Chen Taiji Master Ren Guang-Yi's Compact Cannon Fist ll
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y_GULVhJmM

Chen Taiji Xiaojia Sword with Chen Chuan-Sheng
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RuqmaN-2oo&mode=related&search=

Chen Xiaowang -fajin 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxxebP0u31g


----------



## mantis (Aug 18, 2006)

oh man!!! thanks for sharing.  Do you mind putting those under the sticky 'videos' thread please? just so we have a thread containing all great videos.

I havent seen people as rooted as the first 2 videos man.  that's awesome.  btw, where do you live again? i mean where do you practice chen's Tai Chi?
thanks for the vid's.  they're great. please keep sharing those great pieces 
oh yeah i meant to ask you... do u by any chance know where i can get the background music? buy or download (legally)?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 18, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> oh man!!! thanks for sharing. Do you mind putting those under the sticky 'videos' thread please? just so we have a thread containing all great videos.
> 
> I havent seen people as rooted as the first 2 videos man. that's awesome. btw, where do you live again? i mean where do you practice chen's Tai Chi?
> thanks for the vid's. they're great. please keep sharing those great pieces
> oh yeah i meant to ask you... do u by any chance know where i can get the background music? buy or download (legally)?


 
I use to train Chen 11 years ago in Upstate NY. For the next 11 years I pretty much trained only Traditional Yang style and now I am returning to Chen also in upstate NY.

my sorted tail of Tai Chi change is here
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37398

And I have no idea where you can get the background music, sorry.


----------



## MRE (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the videos.  Amazing!


----------



## crushing (Aug 18, 2006)

Xue Sheng,

Please forgive my ignorance, but would you help me understand what is going on in the third video?  Is it a demonstration of power generated using push pull?



			
				Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Chen Xiaowang -fajin
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxxebP0u31g



Thank you,
crushing


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 18, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> Xue Sheng,
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance, but would you help me understand what is going on in the third video? Is it a demonstration of power generated using push pull?
> 
> ...


 
No problem, it is Fajing - Issuing Power  

It is a demonstration of internal power.


----------



## crushing (Aug 18, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> No problem, it is Fajing - Issuing Power
> 
> It is a demonstration of internal power.



Thank you for your patience with me as my limited Tai Chi experience is completely vicarious and consists of this forum and watching some of Patrick Martin's Beginning Tai Chi on the Universityhouse Channel and some Sho-yu Liang doing a 24 form on a free preview of Lime.com TV a week or so ago.

What are you looking for in the movements that demonstrate the internal power?

Thank you


----------



## Fu_Bag (Aug 18, 2006)

Xue Sheng,

Awesome clips.  I can see why you'd be upset when people turn that into some sort of hippie new age thing. Great movement in those clips. Anyone who'd think that stuff wouldn't work in a fight would be foolish to test their theory. 

Thanks for sharing.

Fu Bag


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 19, 2006)

Those are awesome clips XS. As mantis said, please put the links in the video *sticky*. Thanks for sharing those. :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 19, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> Thank you for your patience with me as my limited Tai Chi experience is completely vicarious and consists of this forum and watching some of Patrick Martin's Beginning Tai Chi on the Universityhouse Channel and some Sho-yu Liang doing a 24 form on a free preview of Lime.com TV a week or so ago.
> 
> What are you looking for in the movements that demonstrate the internal power?
> 
> Thank you


 
Liang Shou-Yu is very good, I actually own his Yang 24  & 48 DVD as reference to help me remember things from time to time. I like that he includes applications on his DVD. But I believe Master Liang's background has a lot of Shuai jiao so he would be interested in applications. 

The Fajing that Chen Xiaowang is demonstrating also exists in Yang style, but the majority of the people doing Yang style today know nothing about it. This is very sad and what is rapidly causing the downfall of Yang style.

As for movements that demonstrate the internal power, just about any movement in Tai Chi does this, it is part of the true martial side of tai chi. It has a lot to do with training the internal side and a one good way to do this is with silk reeling qigong. But I highly recommend a qualified teacher for qigong training and a good and well-trained Tai Chi is generally qualified to teacher the internal side of tai chi.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 16, 2011)

Another great example of fajin from the Chen family, this time Chen Zhenglei. 

However I recommend viewing it the first time with the sound off because whoever put the music to with this was rather silly IMO. 

After that view it with the sound on, it is still a great demo of Fajin but it becomes very different and very silly 

Chen Zhenglei
Continuous Fajing demo


----------



## Vajramusti (Feb 17, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Just a sample
> 
> Chen Taiji Master Ren Guang-Yi's Compact Cannon Fist ll
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------Thanks much Xue Sheng. I was the master of ceremonies for the Phoenix and Tucson parts of CXW's first visit to the US. It was marvelous. He came back to Tempe once a year for about 7 or 8 years- and I took private lessons each time on the principles of fajing.
I do as you know wing chun which has internal principles fused with external processes
but unfortunately many don't understand that...bau ja geng- explosive power.

joy chaudhuri


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 17, 2011)

Vajramusti said:


> ----------------------------------------------Thanks much Xue Sheng. I was the master of ceremonies for the Phoenix and Tucson parts of CXW's first visit to the US. It was marvelous. He came back to Tempe once a year for about 7 or 8 years- and I took private lessons each time on the principles of fajing.
> I do as you know wing chun which has internal principles fused with external processes
> but unfortunately many don't understand that...bau ja geng- explosive power.
> 
> joy chaudhuri


 
Cool, I have always wanted to train with CXW but I have never got the chance. I did get a chance to train with CZL a bit and I do not regret that at all.

I have been working on Sil Lum Tao again and I am working on it more from the internal side than the external side (like I did before) and it has been quite eye opening


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 17, 2011)

Very enjoyable video clips Xue as always!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 18, 2011)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Very enjoyable video clips Xue as always!!!


 
Educational with the volume offentertaining with the volume on


----------

